# When Paddy met Mick



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Paddy met Mick in the street and said,

'Paddy, will you draw your bedroom curtains

before making love to your wife in future?'

'Why?' Paddy asked.

'Because,' said Mick, 'all the street was

Laughing when they saw you making love yesterday.'

Mick said, 'Silly buggers, the laugh's on them.

I wasn't home yesterday.'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Duh!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

This joke is offensive to idiots :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> This joke is offensive to idiots :wink:


He is right I am so offended :wink:


----------

